# kernel compiling failed error arch/x86/entry/vdso

## Algori

Hello Gentoouser,

could you pls try to help with this issue.

I buid a Kernel without genkernel, now I wanted to compile it. Pls tell me witch other information you need to have a look.

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  UPD     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/init_task.o

  AR      init/built-in.a

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vgetcpu.o

  VDSO    arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so.dbg

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.c

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

/tmp/cc4ZFocd.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/cc4ZFocd.s: Internal error (Ung��ltiger Maschinenbefehl).

Please report this bug.

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Fehler 2

make: *** [Makefile:1691: arch/x86] Fehler 2

```

Thank you.

----------

## fturco

Which kernel do you use? Which version, exactly?

Also, some messages are not written in English. Please paste the output of:

```
LANG=C make && make modules_install
```

----------

## Algori

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.2-aufs-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_3558U_@_1.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3950976 total,     62076 free

KiB Swap:    3906244 total,   3298088 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 09 Apr 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9b35a0b65fc761a70a922adff490dcdc512b6dc3

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

```

```

scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

/tmp/ccfXJ4vz.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/ccfXJ4vz.s: Internal error (Illegal instruction).

Please report this bug.

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Error 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1691: arch/x86] Error 2

```

This may help https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187841 but untill now, I've study the details without a solution yet

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You use gold linker (ld --version | head -n1)?

----------

## Algori

no I didn't use the single command, but emerge --info set up the line too

```

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

```

some adds

```

[ ] Avoid speculative indirect branches in kernel

Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  --->

         ( ) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 through debugfs            

         ( ) Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon                        

         ( ) Core 2/newer Xeon                                        

         ( ) Intel Atom                                                            

         (X) Generic-x86-64  

 Choose kernel unwinder (Frame pointer unwinder)  --->

                           ( ) ORC unwinder                           

                           (X) Frame pointer unwinder

[ ] Compile-time stack metadata validation

and I already tried to set 

 [*] Disable the 32-bit vDSO (needed for glibc 2.3.3)

```

if this is some help.

changing the makefiles, like in the bugdescription does not help, but I use the Gerneric-x86-64.

----------

## fturco

@Algori: I noticed you're using chroot. Are you using the x86 Gentoo installation CD instead of amd64 perhaps?

----------

## Algori

It's Livecd amd64, I have to use it, because, I've to study online right now, but either way the sound doesn't work in this environment, so I've got to hurry a little.

(I also got the minimal version, but like i said..)

to proof it, have a look 

```

livecd gentoo # blkid

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"

/dev/sda2: UUID="4c78fef6-15eb-4511-9a0d-bb03938acab8" TYPE="ext2" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="52e783a8-afbd-48ad-aa4f-ceb9472e8618"

/dev/sda3: UUID="c217e50e-408b-4093-b394-7927ca1ce56d" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="5722df85-a797-4cf9-b431-67f552dcafb9"

/dev/sda4: UUID="5f6bac74-d829-4c7c-a2b5-f539a1c09c15" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="root" PARTUUID="e8a0286e-58e5-4f01-8310-168d3b668499"

/dev/sr0: UUID="2016-07-04-02-56-54-00" LABEL="Gentoo-amd64" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="13d41d02" PTTYPE="dos"

/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="d8d81d7d-2b85-4126-802e-b3269f1e8bb1"

```

It's got to be something about the CROSS_COMPILE settings, but I don't know how to fix it.

----------

## Algori

schould I try to redo everything, or with genkernel, wait??

I'm out of ideas, definitly.

----------

## fturco

 *Algori wrote:*   

> It's got to be something about the CROSS_COMPILE settings, but I don't know how to fix it.

 

What are you trying to do exactly? Are you trying to cross-compile the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori,

```
/tmp/ccfXJ4vz.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/ccfXJ4vz.s: Internal error (Illegal instruction). 
```

This says that your assembler tried to execute an instruction that your CPU does not have.

That means its nothing to do with the kernel or any program you are trying to build.

Your CFLAGS in make.conf tell gcc its allowed to use instructions that theCPU cannot execute.

That will work until you come to run the affected program(s).

When its something in your toolchain, you may well find your can't use the broken toolchain at all.

Please post your 

```
emerge --info
```

 output and the content of 

```
/proc/cpuinfo
```

for one CPU.

Its fixable but possibly not with emerge. Do not reinstall. Gentoo is not Windows, reinstalling won't fix it, you will make the same error again.

----------

## Algori

Thanks a lot Neddyseagoon!

I want to read as much as possible about, is there literature, I should know?

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.2-aufs-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_3558U_@_1.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3950976 total,    136908 free

KiB Swap:    3906244 total,   2781232 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 09 Apr 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9b35a0b65fc761a70a922adff490dcdc512b6dc3

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=haswell"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=haswell"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=haswell"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=haswell"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.fau.de/gentoo/ https://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/ rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 69

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 3558U @ 1.70GHz

stepping        : 1

microcode       : 0x17

cpu MHz         : 1700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave rdrand lahf_lm abm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust erms invpcid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts

bugs            :

bogomips        : 3392.27

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 69

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 3558U @ 1.70GHz

stepping        : 1

microcode       : 0x17

cpu MHz         : 1693.492

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave rdrand lahf_lm abm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust erms invpcid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts

bugs            :

bogomips        : 3392.27

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Last edited by Algori on Fri Apr 17, 2020 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Algori

 *fturco wrote:*   

>  *Algori wrote:*   It's got to be something about the CROSS_COMPILE settings, but I don't know how to fix it. 
> 
> What are you trying to do exactly? Are you trying to cross-compile the kernel?

 

no, I figured an issue between vdso32 cross compiling, as an background process, there is some mentioned at Makefile, like

```

# Cross compiling and selecting different set of gcc/bin-utils

# ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# When performing cross compilation for other architectures ARCH shall be set

# to the target architecture. (See arch/* for the possibilities).

# ARCH can be set during invocation of make:

# make ARCH=ia64

# Another way is to have ARCH set in the environment.

# The default ARCH is the host where make is executed.

# CROSS_COMPILE specify the prefix used for all executables used

# during compilation. Only gcc and related bin-utils executables

# are prefixed with $(CROSS_COMPILE).

# CROSS_COMPILE can be set on the command line

# make CROSS_COMPILE=ia64-linux-

# Alternatively CROSS_COMPILE can be set in the environment.

# Default value for CROSS_COMPILE is not to prefix executables

# Note: Some architectures assign CROSS_COMPILE in their arch/*/Makefile

ARCH            ?= $(SUBARCH)

# Architecture as present in compile.h

UTS_MACHINE     := $(ARCH)

SRCARCH         := $(ARCH)

# Additional ARCH settings for x86

ifeq ($(ARCH),i386)

        SRCARCH := x86

endif

ifeq ($(ARCH),x86_64)

        SRCARCH := x86

endif

# Additional ARCH settings for sparc

ifeq ($(ARCH),sparc32)

       SRCARCH := sparc

endif

ifeq ($(ARCH),sparc64)

       SRCARCH := sparc

endif

# Additional ARCH settings for sh

ifeq ($(ARCH),sh64)

       SRCARCH := sh

endif

KCONFIG_CONFIG  ?= .config

export KCONFIG_CONFIG

CONFIG_SHELL := sh

HOST_LFS_CFLAGS := $(shell getconf LFS_CFLAGS 2>/dev/null)

HOST_LFS_LDFLAGS := $(shell getconf LFS_LDFLAGS 2>/dev/null)

HOST_LFS_LIBS := $(shell getconf LFS_LIBS 2>/dev/null)

HOSTCC       = gcc

HOSTCXX      = g++

KBUILD_HOSTCFLAGS   := -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 \

                -fomit-frame-pointer -std=gnu89 $(HOST_LFS_CFLAGS) \

                $(HOSTCFLAGS)

KBUILD_HOSTCXXFLAGS := -O2 $(HOST_LFS_CFLAGS) $(HOSTCXXFLAGS)

KBUILD_HOSTLDFLAGS  := $(HOST_LFS_LDFLAGS) $(HOSTLDFLAGS)

KBUILD_HOSTLDLIBS   := $(HOST_LFS_LIBS) $(HOSTLDLIBS)

# Make variables (CC, etc...)

AS              = $(CROSS_COMPILE)as

LD              = $(CROSS_COMPILE)ld

#LD             = $(CROSS_COMPILE)ld.bfd

CC              = $(CROSS_COMPILE)gcc

CPP             = $(CC) -E

AR              = $(CROSS_COMPILE)ar

NM              = $(CROSS_COMPILE)nm

STRIP           = $(CROSS_COMPILE)strip

OBJCOPY         = $(CROSS_COMPILE)objcopy

OBJDUMP         = $(CROSS_COMPILE)objdump

OBJSIZE         = $(CROSS_COMPILE)size

PAHOLE          = pahole

LEX             = flex

YACC            = bison

```

....

----------

## Algori

maybe I should install antix, or so, first, and try gentoo as a dualboot option?

----------

## Hu

Is your system actually a Haswell or derivative?  Why not use -march=native instead, and let gcc determine what to use?

----------

## Algori

Good question! Yes you're right, but it does not change the problem.

As I see this USEFLAGS I  set are pretty wierd too. I'll make some changes.

----------

## Algori

I don't really get the problem, is there anything I can study to solve this?

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # LANG=C make && make modules_install

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

/tmp/ccSHkCO7.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/ccSHkCO7.s: Internal error (Illegal instruction).

Please report this bug.

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Error 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1692: arch/x86] Error 2

```

update emgere --info output

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # emerge --info                      

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.2-aufs-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_3558U_@_1.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3950976 total,    278612 free

KiB Swap:    3906244 total,   1479172 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 09 Apr 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9b35a0b65fc761a70a922adff490dcdc512b6dc3

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.fau.de/gentoo/ https://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/ rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac abm acl acpi activities alsa amd64 aperfmperf apic arat arch_perfmon berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bts bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clflush cli cmov consolekit constant_tsc crypt cups cx16 cx8 dbus de declarative dri ds_cpl dtes64 dtherm dts dvd dvdr eagerfpu emboss encode epb ept erms est exif flac flexpriority fortran fpu fsgsbase fxsr gdbm gif gpm gtk ht iconv icu ida invpcid ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lahf_lm lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lm mad mca mce mmx mng monitor movbe mp3 mp4 mpeg msr mtrr multilib ncurses nls nonstop_tsc nopl nptl nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pbe pcid pclmulqdq pcre pdcm pdf pdpe1gb pebs pge phonon plasma pln png pni policykit popcnt ppds pse pse36 pts qml qt5 rdrand rdtscp readline rep_good sdbg sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sep spell split-usr ss sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg syscall tcpd tiff tm tm2 tpr_shadow truetype tsc tsc_adjust tsc_deadline_timer udev udisks unicode upower usb vme vmx vnmi vorbis vpid widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

btw. shouldn't this output show the Useflags I set?

----------

## Algori

I figured it's similar to this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187841

because I also got a ld.bfd pointer output

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # LANG=C make -i  && make modules_install      

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

/tmp/cchJKpVJ.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/cchJKpVJ.s: Internal error (Illegal instruction).

Please report this bug.

make[3]: [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o] Error 1 (ignored)

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/sigreturn.o

  VDSO    arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg

ld.bfd: cannot find arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o: No such file or directory

objdump: 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg': No such file

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so

objcopy: 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg': No such file

make[3]: [arch/x86/entry/vdso/Makefile:128: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so] Error 1 (ignored)

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.c

vdso2c: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg: No such file or directory

make[3]: [arch/x86/entry/vdso/Makefile:68: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.c] Error 1 (ignored)

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.o

gcc: error: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.c: No such file or directory

gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

make[3]: [scripts/Makefile.build:266: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.o] Error 1 (ignored)

  AR      arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.a

ar: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.o: No such file or directory

make[3]: [scripts/Makefile.build:386: arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.a] Error 1 (ignored)

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vsyscall/vsyscall_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vsyscall/vsyscall_emu_64.o

  AR      arch/x86/entry/vsyscall/built-in.a

  AS      arch/x86/entry/entry_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/syscall_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/common.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/entry_64_compat.o

  CC      arch/x86/entry/syscall_32.o

  AR      arch/x86/entry/built-in.a

ar: arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.a: No such file or directory

make[2]: [scripts/Makefile.build:386: arch/x86/entry/built-in.a] Error 1 (ignored)

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/uncore.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/ibs.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/iommu.o

  AR      arch/x86/events/amd/built-in.a

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/bts.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/ds.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/knc.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/lbr.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/p4.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/p6.o

  CC      arch/x86/events/intel/pt.o

^Z

[27]+  Angehalten              LANG=C make -i

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # 

```

and a part of --debug output of make

```

GNU Make 4.2.1

Built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (C) 1988-2016 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Reading makefiles...

Updating makefiles....

Updating goal targets....

 File '__build' does not exist.

     File 'FORCE' does not exist.

    Must remake target 'FORCE'.

    Successfully remade target file 'FORCE'.

   Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/crypto/built-in.a' does not exist.

  Must remake target 'arch/x86/crypto/built-in.a'.

  Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/crypto/built-in.a'.

   Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/crypto/modules.order' does not exist.

  Must remake target 'arch/x86/crypto/modules.order'.

  Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/crypto/modules.order'.

Must remake target '__build'.

Successfully remade target file '__build'.

    Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/crypto'.

     File 'arch/x86/entry' does not exist.

    Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry'.

GNU Make 4.2.1

Built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (C) 1988-2016 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Reading makefiles...

Updating makefiles....

Updating goal targets....

 File '__build' does not exist.

     File 'FORCE' does not exist.

    Must remake target 'FORCE'.

    Successfully remade target file 'FORCE'.

     File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso' does not exist.

    Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso'.

GNU Make 4.2.1

Built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (C) 1988-2016 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Reading makefiles...

Updating makefiles....

Updating goal targets....

 File '__build' does not exist.

       File 'FORCE' does not exist.

      Must remake target 'FORCE'.

      Successfully remade target file 'FORCE'.

  File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.a' does not exist.

      Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso2c' does not exist.

     Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso2c'.

     Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso2c'.

   Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o' does not exist.

  Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o'.

  Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o'.

   Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o' does not exist.

  Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o'.

  Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o'.

         Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso.lds' does not exist.

        Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso.lds'.

        Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso.lds'.

         Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-note.o' does not exist.

        Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-note.o'.

        Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-note.o'.

         Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime.o' does not exist.

        Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime.o'.

        Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime.o'.

         Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vgetcpu.o' does not exist.

        Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vgetcpu.o'.

        Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vgetcpu.o'.

       Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so.dbg' does not exist.

      Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so.dbg'.

      Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so.dbg'.

       Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so' does not exist.

      Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so'.

      Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso64.so'.

     Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.c' does not exist.

    Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.c'.

    Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.c'.

   Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.o' does not exist.

  Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.o'.

  Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-64.o'.

   File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.o' does not exist.

    File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32.c' does not exist.

     File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32.so.dbg' does not exist.

      Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds' does not exist.

     Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds'.

     Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds'.

      Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o' does not exist.

     Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o'.

     Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o'.

      Prerequisite 'FORCE' of target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/note.o' does not exist.

     Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/note.o'.

     Successfully remade target file 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/note.o'.

      File 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o' does not exist.

     Must remake target 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o'.

  AS      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o

/tmp/cc9YdSeb.s: Assembler messages:

/tmp/cc9YdSeb.s: Internal error (Illegal instruction).

Please report this bug.

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32/system_call.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Error 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1692: arch/x86] Error 2

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori,

Please pastebin your kernel .config file. Use wgetpaste.

The .config is at /usr/src/linux/.config 

What does 

```
gcc -### -E - -march=native 2>&1 | sed -r '/cc1/!d;s/(")|(^.* - )|( -mno-[^\ ]+)//g'
```

tell?

It makes gcc spit out what -march=native means on your system.

----------

## Hu

After you changed your CFLAGS, did you rebuild the assembler with the new flags?

----------

## Algori

Hello again, really thank you for your help!

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # gcc -### -E - -march=native 2>&1 | sed -r '/cc1/!d;s/(")|(^.* - )|( -mno-[^\ ]+)//g'

-march=haswell -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mrdrnd -mfsgsbase -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=haswell

```

I set -march=haswell

and

http://dpaste.com/3KADBK1

@HU

How? I did @world

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori,

Thats harmless. There is some junk it you kernel but its just baggage.

Has -march ever been set to anything else?

If it was unset, that's OK.

What does 

```
binutils-config -l
```

If you have more than one, select one of the others.

Does that help?

Will 

```
emerge -1av  sys-devel/binutils
```

run?

Make a not of the version it offers.

If it will run, choose that version of binutils (binutils-config) then try building your kernel again.

The error points to your linker containing an instruction that your CPU cannot execute.

The linker is provided by sys-devel/binutils, hence trying other versions and a linker rebuild.

----------

## Algori

Hello again!

Tried both. How could I find out, which linker it is, or what I may can change at Makefile to solve the error?

```

emerge -1av  sys-devel/binutils

```

did ....

```

/bin/sh: line 1: 27446 Illegal instruction     ./chew -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/doc.str < /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/../aoutx.h > aoutx.tmp

make[3]: *** [Makefile:952: aoutx.stamp] Error 132

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/bin/sh: line 1: 27448 Illegal instruction     ./chew -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/doc.str < /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/../archive.c > archive.tmp

make[3]: *** [Makefile:959: archive.stamp] Error 132

/bin/sh: line 1: 27449 Illegal instruction     ./chew -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/doc.str < /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1/bfd/doc/../archures.c > archures.tmp

make[3]: *** [Makefile:966: archures.stamp] Error 132

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build/bfd/doc'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1649: info-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build/bfd'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:2729: all-bfd] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build'

make: *** [Makefile:852: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1'

```

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # binutils-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.33.1 *

```

did just one offer.

-march=native or -march=haswell was set. I tried both.

greetings algori

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori'

```
/bin/sh: line 1: 27448 Illegal instruction
```

Your linker is not built for your CPU.

Maybe other things too.

Here is the process. Run 

```
$ emerge --info | grep PKGDIR 

PKGDIR="/usr/packages"
```

to locate your PKGDIR.

If it does not exist, make it. 

```
mkdir ...
```

Inside that directory, make the directoriers  sys-devel and sys-libs because binutils is in two parts.

Go to this BINHOST and fetch the binutils and binutils-libs binary tarballs that match your install.

Put them it the corresponding directories. on your system, just as they were on the binhost.

Now run 

```
emerge -1Kav binutils binutils-libs
```

to install those binaries.

Your emerge --info contains 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" 
```

, so you want amd64-stable.

These binaries are built with march unset and -mtune=generic, so they work for any amd64 install.

The whole Fix My Gentoo is on the Wiki.  You are using some prebuilt binaries.

That binhost is maintained by a Gentoo developer.

----------

## Hu

 *Algori wrote:*   

> How? I did @world

 Depending on the flags you used, @world may build quite a lot or may build nothing at all.  The commands that NeddySeagoon subsequently recommended will force particular packages to rebuild, which is what we need here.

----------

## Algori

Good morning!

I did

```

emerge -1Kav binutils binutils-libs

```

did not work by name

so I did

```

emerge -1Kav sys-devel/binutils sys-devel/binutils-config

```

and

```

emerge -1Kav  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

emerge -1Kav  sys-libs/ncurses

emerge -1Kav  sys-libs/db

emerge -1Kav  sys-libs/gdbm

```

worked fine!

I tried to make ./config, but a got the same error, so I tried

```

emerge -1Kav  sys-libs/glibc

emerge -1Kav  sys-devel/gcc

emerge -1Kav  sys-devel/make

```

output 1

```

 !!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r7

 *  - /lib/ld-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/ld-linux.so.2

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgfortran.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.27 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 3 other files

 *  - /lib/libc-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libc.so.6

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libatomic.so.1.2.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgcc_s.so.1 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 18 other files

 *  - /lib/libdl-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libdl.so.2

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgomp.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 4 other files

 *  - /lib/libm-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libm.so.6

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgfortran.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libquadmath.so.0.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 7 other files

 *  - /lib/libpthread-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libpthread.so.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libatomic.so.1.2.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgomp.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 7 other files

 *  - /lib/librt-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/librt.so.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0)

 Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries 

```

I did

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # emerge @preserved-rebuild

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-devel/gcc:9.3.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

at this point I, even if I read a lot, I figured, I get more questions, instead of answers.

I am a little out of understanding.

I tried make again, no changes

I did @world

part of it says

```

make: *** [Makefile:852: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-2.6-r1:

 * You should reboot now to get /run mounted with tmpfs!

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.31.1-r2:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * Your configuration for sys-apps/busybox-1.31.1-r2 has been saved in 

 * "/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.31.1-r2" for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-8.31-r1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells.

 * You should also re-source your shell settings for LS_COLORS

 *   changes, such as: source /etc/profile

 * Messages for package sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1/work/binutils-2.33.1'

```

tried again no changes, of curse.

I did all the other at the beginning of this again. now It does not work fine, I get the output 1 for everything.

but also

```

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.33.1 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Please remember to run:

 *   # . /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> sys-devel/binutils-2.33.1-r1 merged.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 5 info files.

```

Did I mixed tarballs I should not? I figured It won"t be a problem to set a new gcc version or try to. I think I really do miss a lot at this point.

btw. I set -mtune=generic and no -march.

thank you, greetings

algori

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori,

emerge -K installs a binary package or fails.

Where did you get the binary packages from?

As your command does not give versions, its possible you only reinstalled versions your built incorrectly yourself.

Further, slotted packages like binutils and gcc need to be selected to make them active. Installing alone is not enough.

You need to keep careful track of versions to be sure you are actually using the packages from the binhost.

----------

## Algori

sounds stupid, but if I emerge 

```

emerge -1Kav sys-devel/binutils sys-devel/binutils-config

```

It doesn't work before, since I downloaded the packages from binhost, it does.

But more important, the packages are mentioned by emerge and highlighted by purple, violet color. It should be the right one, but I'm not sure anymore what @world does, that why I redo everything.

Did I forget something? which packages I do need? How can I find out and should I try to get the new gcc 9.3 version? If I got two versions by binhost an older one and a new, emerge will took the new one, right?

Whats going wrong?

If i should upgrade the gcc, I will read some about by gentoowiki.

because 

```

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0 ...>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * The current gcc config appears valid, so it will not be

 * automatically switched for you.  If you would like to

 * switch to the newly installed gcc version, do the

 * following:

 * gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.3.0

 * source /etc/profile

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0 ...>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

                                                   [ ok ]

 * If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,

 * then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 * You might want to review the GCC upgrade guide when moving between

 * major versions (like 4.2 to 4.3):

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

>>> sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

seems to be a regular issue.

I just did switching native-compiler by running gcc-config, seems to work, but still got the output for glibc

```

* Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r7:

 * 

 * Installation of a symlink is blocked by a directory:

 *   '/lib'

 * This symlink will be merged with a different name:

 *   '/lib.backup.0001'

 * 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r7

 *  - /lib/ld-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/ld-linux.so.2

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgfortran.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.27 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 3 other files

 *  - /lib/libc-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libc.so.6

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libatomic.so.1.2.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgcc_s.so.1 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 18 other files

 *  - /lib/libdl-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libdl.so.2

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgomp.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 4 other files

 *  - /lib/libm-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libm.so.6

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgfortran.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libquadmath.so.0.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 7 other files

 *  - /lib/libpthread-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libpthread.so.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libatomic.so.1.2.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgomp.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by 7 other files

 *  - /lib/librt-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/librt.so.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/32/libubsan.so.1.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0)

```

they does not match? or is it about symlink?

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.2-aufs-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_3558U_@_1.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3950976 total,    364148 free

KiB Swap:    3906244 total,   1509116 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 09 Apr 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9b35a0b65fc761a70a922adff490dcdc512b6dc3

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

```

Is it a problem, I leave chroot, if I do source /etc/profile, or . /etc/profile

Thank you for your help, and patients. 

greetings algori

btw, i did this too

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # fix_libtool_files.sh gcc/9.2.0

Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/6] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/6] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/6] Scanning /lib64 ...

 *   [4/6] Scanning /usr/lib64 ...

 *   [5/6] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [6/6] Scanning /usr/local/lib64 ...

[/
```

code]

----------

## Algori

is it possible to cp the wgetpaste information back?

so I could try the dualboot option antix and gentoo, to have some system I can work with, because, I really need to.

But I also want to get familiar with gentoo, it seems to be the best option. I like to know more about and how to handle every hardware in my own way, but it will take a lot more time!

either way, I don't want to give up on It

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Algori,

Pasetbins do not last very long. If yours is still there, you can get it back.

Be sure to use the Raw option. Go to your pastebin. Click the raw button.

wget the link in the address bar.

----------

